# Comm2A Files Whistleblower Complaint v. Stoughton PD, Village Vault.



## Comm2A (May 5, 2012)

The complaint (Comm. v. Holmes) says it all. We've already developed additional evidence concerning other police departments which will come out as the case unfolds. If anyone has additional information about this practice they'd like to share, feel free to contact Comm2A: [email protected].

Enjoy.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting . . . .


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WOW! 
What a boondoggle! Gun dealer receives 21 guns for average of $135 a unit (in future _credit_ for a municipal police agency). 
Tell me every party to this process didn't know what they were doing.....RICO Act!!!! 
Pretty amusing that anti-gun Maura Healy declined to do her duty here. On to U.S. District Court then! LOL!!!!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RICO Everyone! They ALL need to go.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Can’t wait to see the outcome of this. It sounds like there’s some shady dealings going on.

However, given the history of the state police that has come to light recently, I would not be surprised if under subpoena the individuals named in this complaint point to state police or treasury officials who condoned this process and were aware of it.

Hence why Maura is not taking any action. People involved probably regularly attend public functions with her.

(Obviously I’m speculating)


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Tip of the iceberg. Nice to see some attention on this.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

